# '38 Schwinn



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry if this has already been posted but looks like a pretty decent deal. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173076694694


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 5, 2018)

I looked at it yesterday.  Someone needs to teach him how to use a camera!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2018)

Interesting thing about that bike is it's "regional" dressing...

Seller is in Spokane area...SO many prewar Schwinns in the area were equipped with
those odd 'rise' bars... Black and Red w/Gold stripes very common for the area...plus the
Deluxe reflector even on the unequipped bike.....and "Excelsior" badge
Bike should stay in the Spokane area folks .......!    ; )


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

It’s a good looking bike. I like it. Price seems fair too.


----------



## ADReese (Jan 27, 2018)

I was able to see this bike in person today. Here are a couple of more detailed pics. Pm with any questions.

View attachment 744131

View attachment 744132

View attachment 744133


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pretty sweet ride!


----------

